# Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu klären!



## Schierkerfeuerstei (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo, wir möchten in unserem Garten einen Schwimmteich bauen. Wir haben auch schon ein Loch ausgehoben. Maße 13x9m mit einer Tiefe von 2m. Alles mit der Hand!!!  Der Untergrund besteht zum Größten Teil aus Lehm.
Nun haben wir vor in diesem Feld ein Schwimmbereich mit 8x4m zu installieren.
Die Folie soll 1,5mm PVC Folie in Smaragdgrün mit Gewebeverstärkung sein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Folie. Um den Schwimmteich vom Regenerationsbereich zu trennen, wollen wir einen 30cm hohen Holzrahmen im Wasser installieren. Hierfür haben wir Lärchenhölzer bestellt ( Maße 20x10cm, Länge 3,80-5m).Wir wollen drei Lagen übereinander legen. Dann soll der Regenerationsbereich mit Kies abgedeckt werden. Nun ist dieser Bereich bei uns nur 2m um den gesamten Schwimmteich breit. Daher ergibt sich eine sehr steile Böschung. Wir haben daher die Sorge, das der Kies mit der Folie abrutschen könnte. 
Was meint Ihr, sollte man die Folie vom Hersteller komplett gefertigt bestellen und Vorort per Faltplan verlegen oder sollte man von einer Firma die Bahnen Vorort verschweißen lassen? 
Wer kennt eine gute und günstige Firma in Schleswig Holstein bzw. Hamburg zum verlegen und kleben von Teichfolie?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Vorraus.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Du solltest dich vor allem von der PVC-Folie verabschieden:
Diese technisch überholte Folie ist zwar in allen möglichen Farben erhältlich,
geschmeidig, leicht verarbeit- und klebbar
und du bekommst schnell mal 7 bis 10 Jahre Garantie,
aber dann brauchst du bald einmal eine neue:
PVC erhält seine angenehmen Eigenschaften durch Weichmacher,
die sich nach und nach verflüchtigen, spröde Folie zurücklassen
und als fruchtschädigend und fruchtbarkeitsschädigend eingestuft sind.

Haltbare Alternativen sind HD-PE und besonders EPDM ab 1,5 mm (besser 2);
schwieriger verarbeitbar und schwarz, aber dafür absolut dauerhaft.
(Die Farbe macht dann ohnehin die Natur.)

Was den Böschungswinkel betrifft, so wirst du feststellen, 
dass auch erstaunlich flache Kieshänge langsam, aber unaufhörlich nach unten wandern;
du musst das unbedingt stufenförmig anlegen, sonst hält´s garantiert nicht.
(Böschungsmatten und so ein Zeug sind teure und unnatürliche Krücken!)

Gerade im Tiefenbereich der Schwimmzone solltest du KEINEN Bodengrund einbringen:
Dort sammelt sich unvermeidbar Schlamm an, den du von Zeit zu Zeit abpumpen musst.
Um den beim Schwimmen nicht aufzuwirbeln, solltest du den Teich auch noch deutlich tiefer machen,
ich empfehle 2,5 ... 3 m, wobei sich ein U-förmiges Profil mit Längsgefälle bewährt hat.
(JEDER m³ ist ein Geschenk und erleichtert den Betrieb des Teiches maßgeblich!)
An der tiefsten Stelle solltest du noch einen Schlammfang (z.B. aus einem großen runden Mörtelschaff) vorsehen,
in den ein Bodenablauf mündet => einfaches Schlammabpumpen..

Die Abtrennung der Regenerationszone (wenn die unbedingt abgetrennt sein muss)
kannst du mit kiesgefüllten Gabionen realisieren, die du aus Betonarmierungsgittern (unverzinkt!) selbst machen kannst.
Oben kannst du die dann mit den Lärchenbrettern belegen,
wobei ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen kann, dass sie zwar lange halten,
aber ALLE negativen Eigenschaften haben, die Holz so haben kann:
Sie reissen, harzen, drehen und __ winden sich und sie arbeiten,
als bekämen sie dafür bezahlt.

Du hast nichts über Filter geschrieben und man braucht auch nicht unbedingt einen,
aber einen (oder zwei) Rohrskimmer solltest du unbedingt einsetzen:
Die halten die Wasseroberfläche fankerlfrei (sonst schaut das sauberste Wasser dreckig aus!)
und fördern Blütenstaub und Blättchen in die Regenerationszone.


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Hallo und :willkommen unter den aktiven Usern des Forums. 

Für Schwimmteiche gibt es ja unterschiedliche Konzepte. Evtl. hast Du das von Naturagart ja noch nicht entdeckt...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225

Je nachdem, ob man den Schlamm alle paar Jahre mal absaugen oder kontinuierlich absaugen will (NG - die Badenden wirbeln den Dreck absichtlich auf und er kann dann im Filtergraben sedimentieren und alle paar Jahre entsorgt werden), sind auch die Falten egal (werden vom Substrat verdeckt) oder eben nicht, weil man einen möglichst glatten Boden braucht. 
Daher lässt sich diese Frage m.M.n. ohne weitere Infos nicht wirklich beantworten.


----------



## Bärbel (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*



Schierkerfeuerstei schrieb:


> ...wollen wir einen 30cm hohen Holzrahmen im Wasser installieren. Hierfür haben wir Lärchenhölzer bestellt ( Maße 20x10cm, Länge 3,80-5m).Wir wollen drei Lagen übereinander legen. Dann soll der Regenerationsbereich mit Kies abgedeckt werden. Nun ist dieser Bereich bei uns nur 2m um den gesamten Schwimmteich breit. Daher ergibt sich eine sehr steile Böschung. Wir haben daher die Sorge, das der Kies mit der Folie abrutschen könnte.



Hallo Neu-Schwimmteichbauer,

wir haben unseren Schwimmbereich auch mit Lärchenholz gebaut, allerdings das ganze Schwimmbecken mit Holz ausgekleidet. Bei uns bestand die Gefahr des Einstürzens, deshalb haben wir gebrettert 

 

Das größte Problem mit dem Holz war bei uns der Auftrieb, der ist enorm. Da mußt Du Dir unbedingt überlegen, wie Du die Hölzer unter Wasser hältst.

Der Regenerationsbereich fällt bei uns auch ohne Stufen schräg zum Schwimmbereich ab, wir hatten aber noch nie Probleme mit nachrutschendem Kies. Wir haben allerdings auch Vlies auf die Folie gelegt und waren äußerst großzügig beim Kies, da rutscht es nicht so. DAS jedenfalls würde ich heute genauso wieder machen, auf keinen Fall Stufen einbauen. 

 

Peters Argument mit den vielen Nachteilen des Holzes kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen, wir haben keine Probleme. Ok, kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, wie starkt das Holz ist, das man einbringt. Wir hatten grüne Lärchenbretter, ungefähr 10 cm dick. Auch nach sechs Jahren hat sich nichts verzogen, es reißt und harzt nicht. Noch nicht mal einen Spreisel hat sich jemand eingezogen. Der einzige Nachteil - wenn man es als Nachteil sieht - das Wasser hat eine gaaaaaaaanz leichte Braunfärbung. Kann aber auch an Nachbars Walnußbaum neben dem Teich liegen 

Wir haben im Schwimmbereich Kies eingebracht, das würde ich heute auch nicht mehr machen, völlig sinnlos. Schmodder haben wir im Schwimmbereich nicht, wenn man mal bis zum Boden runter sieht, kann man die einzelnen Kiesel gut erkennen und wenn man mit dem Kescher über den Boden fährt, hat man nur Kiesel drin und so gut wie keinen Schmodder. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen.

Zu eurem Teichbau hätte ich die Frage, wie ich mir das mit dem Regenerationsbereich vorstellen muss. Ihr habt eine riesige Grundfläche und wollt innerhalb dieser Fläche den Regenerationsbereich mit einer 30cm hohen Holzrahmenkonstruktion abtrennen. 

Könntet ihr das bitte mal aufzeichnen (Draufsicht, Querschnitt)?

Ansonsten zur Folienfrage kann ich sagen, dass wir unsere Folie vor Ort haben verlegen lassen. Wir haben PVC-Folie in grün im Schwimmbereich und graue Folie für die restlichen Zonen, die dann eh' unter dem Kies verschwunden ist, verwendet. Der Preis zwischen grüner und grauer Folie war nun nicht sooooo groß, aber ein paar Euro waren es bei der Gesamtgröße dann doch die gespart wurden.
Wir haben eine 1,5mm Folie die geprägt ist, hat das Muster eines Gewebes, ist aber keines drin.
Die grüne Farbe verschwindet im Laufe des Jahres regelmäßig unter einer dunkelgrünen Algenschicht, was nicht ganz schön aussieht, aber nun mal ein Bestandteil des Bio-Systemes im Teich ist. Dagegen kannst du recht wenig ausrichten. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich keine farbige Folie mehr verwenden, da sie durch die Algen sowieso besiedelt wird und dann ist die schöne Farbe hin.

Die Firma die damals uns die Folie verkauft, geliefert und vor Ort verlegt hatte kommt aus Porta Westfalica. Ist das in eurer Nähe? 
Wir sind bisher sehr zufrieden, da auch der Einbau und die Absprachen recht unkompliziert von statten gingen. Auch die Kosten für alles hielten sich m.M.n. im Rahmen und wir wohnen doch recht weit weg von Porta Westfalica. Für die Ausführung meines 2.Teiches habe ich sie auch schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Schierkerfeuerstei (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!.
Ich habe zwei Bilder im Album eingestellt. 
Vielen Dank an Bärbel. Die Bilder sind sehr gut.
Wir haben das Glück!?? nur mit Lehm zu arbeiten. Es ist super hart.
Bei uns ist der Regenerationsbereich 2m breit und 1,10m tief. Leider ist der Hang deshalb sehr
steil. Wir wollen nun noch einige Treppen aus Lärchenholz einbauen um den Kies zu stützen.
Das mit dem Vlies auf der Folie werden wir auch machen. 
Leider haben wir immer noch keinen gefunden, der uns eine Folie einbaut.
Die Fa. aus Porta-Westfalica habe ich auch schon angeschrieben.
Kennt jemand die Fa. Teichbau Nord? Die haben sich bei mir wenigstens mal gemeldet.
Schöne Grüße an alle Schwimmteichbauer. Ein Super Forum!!!!


----------



## günter-w (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auch von meiner Seite. Ich habe ebenfalls Lärchen holz verwendet und habe seit 14 Jahren keine Probleme damit. Wichtig bei der Folie ist, dass sie nicht direkt der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist daher die Randbereiche sorgfälltig arbeiten. Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deinem Schwimmteichprojekt.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

_Hallo,

Schierkerfeuerstein   damit meinst Du das leckere Getränk ?_


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*



günter-w schrieb:


> Wichtig bei der Folie ist, dass sie nicht direkt der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist


Unbedingt: Sonst hält die nicht einmal 7 Jahre! 
PVC würde ich nie nehmen: Das ist eine überholte. von der Herstellung bis zur Entsorgung umweltschädliche Technologie,
die mit lauen Argumenten (Gewebearmierung, 2-Schicht-Aufbau, Flieskaschierung, ...)
im Verkauf gehalten werden.

Gerade beim Schwimmteichbau ist es wünschenswert, (nahezu) senkrechte Ufer zu realisieren
(bei meinem Teich sind knapp 50% der Ufer fast senkrecht, teilweise bis 3,7 m Tiefe),
um große Kubaturen unterzubringen und bis an den befestigten Rand schwimmen zu können.
Da ist die Folie nur mit großem Aufwand wirklich komplett abdeckbar, aber das ist auch gar nicht nötig:
Moderne Folien aus EPDM oder HD-PE werden zur Flachdachisolierung oder für Speicher von Beschneiungsanlagen eingesetzt;
dort prasselt jahraus, jahrein die Sonne rein und das MUSS dicht sein und auch jahrzehntelang bleiben.
Gleiches gilt für Folien, die im Deponiebau eingesetzt werden und so eine habe ich gewählt: 
HD-PE 2,5 mm - hat mich vor ca. 6 Jahren 5€/m² gekostet (verarbeitet).
Um den gleichen Preis bekommt man heute das Firestone EPDM (unverarbeitet),
das man aufgrund der Geschmeidigkeit leicht selbst einbringen und auch verkleben kann.
(Mit EPDM ist das Flachdach meines Hauses abgedichtet - war damals teurer.)

Ich würde unter "Flachdachisolierung", "Isolierung" oder "Deponie-Isolierung" ins www.wlw.de schauen;
das zeigt dir schnell eine Menge Firmen, die sowas machen
... und Finger weg von PVC!

Was die Lärche betrifft, so habe ich die nicht IM Wasser eingesetzt, sondern als Terrassenholz,
was die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen hinreichend erklärt.
Damit Schotterterrassen zu bauen, ist sicher möglich, nur tut´s da dünneres auch.
Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die dauerfeucht nicht in 10...20 Jahren DOCH fault
und dann nicht nur die Geschichte ins Rutschen kommt, sondern auch das Wasser grauslich wird.
Nachdem unter Wasser liegende Bauteile ohnehin nach kurzer Zeit bewachsen werden,
würde ich dort nur WIRKLICH Dauerhaftes einsetzen (Schalbetonsteine, Gabionen, ...)
und die allerbeste Terrassierung sind einfach Stufen im Boden UNTER der Folie:
Wenn du da Lehm hast so wie ich, lässt sich das doch super modellieren!
(Bedenke, was das für ein Ärger ist, das später mal reparieren zu müssen! )


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wir sind neu und wollen einen Schwimmteich bauen. Tausend Fragen gibt es zu kläre*

Servus und Herzlich Willkommen



			
				DerSchwarzePeter schrieb:
			
		

> ... und die allerbeste Terrassierung sind einfach Stufen im Boden UNTER der Folie:
> Wenn du da Lehm hast so wie ich, lässt sich das doch super modellieren!
> (Bedenke, was das für ein Ärger ist, das später mal reparieren zu müssen! )


Dem möchte ich beipflichten ...

Ich hatte auch noch Wulste als Abrutschsicherung betoniert ...
 

Auch ich hatte Lärche als Terrassenholz 
 

Mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Signatur ...

Ach ja ... gibts vielleicht einen kürzeren Nick- oder besser einen Vornamen


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Firma die damals uns die Folie verkauft, geliefert und vor Ort verlegt hatte kommt aus Porta Westfalica. Ist das in eurer Nähe?


Intressant


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2017)

Was meinst Du? Der letzte Beitrag hier ist aus 2011.


----------



## Daufi (13. März 2017)

Bei solchen Projekten hätte mich ja mal interessiert, was draus geworden ist...
Ob es beerdigt wurde, ein Naturteich geworden ist...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2017)

Folie aus Porta.....ist in der Nähe.


----------

